# Post videos and pics here!



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Like the title said, post videos and pics of your trails here, this includes, sexy burms/wood features/jumps/rock gardens/drops, ANYTHING! I would probably get some good ideas from everything


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

+1 - other Sub-forums have their porn... Sticky.


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, thats for the post?


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

Yea, suggesting we get this stickied and ppl start posting up their trail builds/features. I am in the progress of building (planning, but have broken ground) I'll post up something when I have some appreciable progress.


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet, Then yes i agree with your first post!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't wanna burst an bubbles but everything your looking for is in other forums. Jumps/drops/ladders lets see them , lets see your berms ect. Do a search plenty of the stuff you looking for are in large threads already


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*every video shows those features*

That's what I was thinking too. What mt bike video doesn't show trail and features.

Also wondering if a sticky has ever been requested before there was any content.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Henry W Coe State Park*

Here's a time lapse of building an in-slope climbing turn on the Jim Donnelly Trail in California's Henry W Coe State Park:




We got in trouble with the Park's staff for building it; they apparently don't want to see any turns with a little banking that might be fun for MTBers to ride! This is an approved trail, they want volunteers to build it, they WON'T let us have copies of their Trail Handbook with their standards, then they jump out of the woodwork and shut us down when some hiker complains that it looks "too much like a biking trail"!

Lord have mercy!

Here's a photo of the same corner, the GoPro with which the time lapse was made can just be just seen in the lower left center:


Some other views:


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

Paul you are a machine.

CCCMB just built 1.5 miles of super bermy, flowy trail down at Montana De Oro state park. State Parks was very happy with it. Maybe it can be leverage somehow. 

-drew


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

*Backyard trail*






Built this last summer. Neighbor let me borrow his Morrison.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Very cool...*



drew p said:


> Built this last summer. Neighbor let me borrow his Morrison.


I wish my neighbor had a trail machine!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*I hope so...*



drew p said:


> Paul you are a machine.
> 
> CCCMB just built 1.5 miles of super bermy, flowy trail down at Montana De Oro state park. State Parks was very happy with it. Maybe it can be leverage somehow.
> 
> -drew


Thanks Drew,
Maybe one of the SoCal lads will pop up with some info about what documentation they were able to use to satisfy the DPR.

Your offer in the other thread to write a letter(s) should probably be acted upon; I'm not at all sure at what level it should be directed. You'd probably know better than me. At the local level it appears hopeless; the Supervising Ranger told me that "recreation comes last" and that's how he's going to see the Park run.

He's also my boss as an UV so I feel that my days are numbered; I'm working on an exit strategy in the meanwhile. Life's too short to put up with this kind of crap while trying to be an advocate for multi-use trails.

Here's another non-conforming corner; if you look closely in the far distance you can just make out where one of your "flow pipes" has been stashed!:


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

pliebenberg said:


> Here's a time lapse of building an in-slope climbing turn on the Jim Donnelly Trail in California's Henry W Coe State Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, that looks amazing! I want to ride!!!!


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

pliebenberg said:


> He's also my boss as an UV so I feel that my days are numbered; I'm working on an exit strategy in the meanwhile. Life's too short to put up with this kind of crap while trying to be an advocate for multi-use trails.


If all goes well Tuesday I should have a multi-use trail to build in Santa Cruz where your work will be greatly appreciated. If you are looking for something to do...


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Fingers crossed...*



drew p said:


> If all goes well Tuesday I should have a multi-use trail to build in Santa Cruz where your work will be greatly appreciated. If you are looking for something to do...


I won't be able to attend the meeting but I hope they vote to proceed. I've been supporting this since the get-go with letters, etc but it's tough for me to get up to SC for evening meetings.

I did peruse the route's vicinity when the project was first proposed:


I will be interested in coming out and trail building; weekdays are best for me---I could probably do it once or twice a week.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a couple. Going to work and work, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Update; positive news...*



drew p said:


> If all goes well Tuesday I should have a multi-use trail to build in Santa Cruz where your work will be greatly appreciated. If you are looking for something to do...


I finally got a positive response from Ranger Organo to one of my emails to him; I have to say that "there's a light at the end of the tunnel" regarding trails at Coe!

I'm still interested in helping with the Pogonip EMUT regardless...


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*GoPro spherical panoramas*

Test embed:

http://www.360cities.net/javascripts/krpano/krpano.swf
Pogonip EMUT stump removal in The Bay Area


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

*Black Canyon Trail*

Black Canyon Trail in AZ.


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

*A day in the life of trail building*

Nockamixon State Park, Pennsylvania


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

*First new bike legal trail in Santa Cruz in 13 years*

pics and videos mostly from pliebenberg. More info at Pogonip | Mountain Bikers of Santa Cruz (MBOSC)

Bench cut with totally re-engineered Morrison trailblazer and over 1400 volunteer hours so far, still much left to do. 2 mile plus multi-use trail will connect downtown to the UCSC campus. Big political battle to get it approved.






Duff and organic material has been raked away from bench and spoils area before excavation. Makes final "naturalizing" real easy, and any fill dirt is nice and clean. Lots of labor but it was worth it.









Finishing trail right behind the machine.


















Bud McCrary, owner of the Morrison, comes out and checks on the progress. He and his late wife Emma have been building trails in Santa Cruz County for over 40 years.









Rock wall cribbing trail just downhill of some big Douglas-fir trees. There used to be a lime kiln in the park and there is a huge overburden/tailings pile filled with marble and schist rocks like these.









(attached photos)
-Using "flowsticks" to mark out a bermed switchback section.
-Rock wall through swale next to 5' diameter Douglas-fir tree with a 2'+ diameter root which almost might have taken as much work to go through as building this wall.
-Benching on some steep sideslopes.
-Lunchbox secured nicely for the commute to the work site.


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

AKA Monkeybutt said:


> Black Canyon Trail in AZ.


Looks great, one of my favorite trails I've ever ridden, hope to be through there in the fall as part of my road trip to the IMBA summit. My "trail eyes" have matured significantly since I was last there and hope to learn more about why I liked it so much.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Kool said:


> Nockamixon State Park, Pennsylvania


awesome editing on that video!


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

some amazing pics and work. jealous of some of the tools some of you guys get to use. Here's my before and after, of a reroute I did last year. Nothing special but kind of a cool contrast:


----------



## atkinson (Sep 1, 2003)

Jester, Burke Bike Park - Built by Knight Ide


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

That is ridiculous and I want to ride it now


----------



## atkinson (Sep 1, 2003)

Two more from Burke/ Kingdom Trails

and one from









Gumball/ Old Center Fayston - Mad River Riders

The trails are riding great all over Vermont right now. Get out!


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

We dig

Nockamixon Trail System Info - Video - YouTube


----------



## atkinson (Sep 1, 2003)

A big wooden berm at Cranx in Syracuse.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

check out youtube.com/oneontabikes for some sweet trails in Oneonta, NY. Look for videos with words like:

Stinger
Double Bypass
Sosa's Singletrack
BST
Blood Sweat & Tears
Huck n Roll

Those listed are all new trails built by the Oneonta State Mountain Biking Club in the past few years and are super rad.


----------



## Billy Davis (Dec 12, 2011)

*How about urban trails*

KyMBA Louisville volunteers built this trail in 2012


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a before and after shot from a while ago. Gives a good idea of how things come together across seasons and throughout planning.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

These are from a 1.1 mile section we built with the help of a $7,000 REI grant in 2009/2010. Machine cut and hand finished. Got lot's of time in on the Bobcat MT-50 and little time on the Volvo Mini-Ex.


















Before...








...and after.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rebuilt feature at Ceres Park, Mantua, NJ. The old structure was all natural, but was old and needed to be taken down. 3 large logs used across the trail as the base for the A Frame. 6x6s for the framing and split logs in a "up/down" pattern for the decking. It really locks it in and makes for a smoother deck.


----------



## lowpolyjoe (Mar 7, 2011)

i really like the use of split logs for the deck. how were they secured - long screws or spikes or something? 

last year i tried to do something similar in my back yard. had plans to use wood pegs in place of screws/nails (don't want any metal in my build if possible). problem was drilling holes through the logs for the pegs took forever with the drill and bit i was using so i gave up.

i have a drillpress now so maybe i could give it another shot drilling everything out in my garage... hmmm...


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

1 laghead screw on each side. It's the first time I ever split logs, amazing what that little wedge does. Everything fits together tight for a smoother riding surface and with 6x6s as the base, the thing is bombproof.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Inaugural ride


----------



## Downhill mtb kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Wish i had as many people as some of you to help me with my trails, so far its only me working on them, and others riding and destroying them!


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

Trail pics...
A buddy and I have been working on a trail since March. Two of us make up 90% of the total work load done so far. We are in about 4 miles so far. People that ride this are very appreciative and express utter amazement that we have been able to get so much out of so little.

I'll make sure to take some good pics of the cribbing/benching we've done on the off camber areas and some of the rock features. I need to get a quality pic of our bridge too.


























































































It's humble beginnings...this was within the first 100 yards we started:


----------

